# Temp control - are you using it?



## Silver (29/9/16)

I thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to gauge *how many of you are using temp control regularly in your vaping. *

I see it has come a long way from those early days when Ni200 coils were finicky and difficult to work with. Nowadays temp control is possible on many coil materials - even Kanthal - with the Hohm Slice I see!

My experience with temp control is very limited. Have vaped on a few setups of my vaping mates and have dabbled a bit with temp control using stainless steel coils. It has left me rather underwhelmed and i have not enjoyed it much. I usually get a weaker vape and want more intensity. If I set the temp high enough its very similar to power mode. Hence i almost always use power mode on my several temp control mods.

Maybe it's just me and my vaping style - or that I havent experimented enough. Or maybe its just that I like that build up of intensity as the coil fires so the last part of the vape is more mighty! Maybe it has to do with the menthol burn I crave on longer restricted ling hits - which intensifies at the last part of the draw. I dont know.

Please vote on the poll above and feel free to comment in the thread on this. 

*What is your experience with temp control? 
Are you using it alot? 
Are you enjoying it? 
Is it juice dependent?*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spikester (29/9/16)

I've always been a fan of temp control since the day I bought my IPV4, where I used NI200 but since I managed to get my hands on a DNA200 there has been no looking back, especially not to normal power mode.
DNA200 with Stainless steal 316l dual fused clapton coils at 420f is my go to vape, it has great flavor as well as huge clouds, I even use it on my tornado tank and it works brilliantly, with no burnt cotton.
The simple fact is, it saves juice and battery life while still producing great flavor and great vapor production. Even when the mod is set to 100watt it barley ever uses that much as it uses it initially to get the temp of the coil to your desired point and then pulls off the power to maintain that temp. for example, ill use 100watt for less than a second and then the mod backs off to around 35watt just to maintain the 420f, thus prolonging the life of the battery.
That being said, you have to test and fiddle around to find your happy point with temp control and there are many aspects that effect that such as, temp setting, wire type, coil type and ramp up time.
With the DNAs and escribe it is far easier to test this, especially as you can use the "device monitor" in escribe to figure out your specific happy point in temp, your ramp up wattage and so on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Yeah I use TC and love it. You can set your power in TC as well as your temperature, the temp is really just an extra variable setting your maximum. you can easily set your mod to 200w but with a low max temperature meaning it will get to that maximum temperature VERY quickly but maintain it.

The one thing I love is the customisable vaping styles on these advanced TC chipsets. The 350J chip has something called SXi-Q and I understand the DNA chip has something similar. you graph out how you prefer your vape. I prefer a really quick ramp up so you can set the software to jump to 60w for the first half second then slowly drop the wattage to keep a constant vape as the coil heats up. In your case you can set exactly you want your vape to ramp up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Thanks @Spikester and @Soutie 

I forgot about the aspect of saving the battery @Spikester - hmmm.... That is interesting to me.
As for not burning the wicks, i seldom do that but I suppose thats just because I know what coil to build and what power setting to use.

@Soutie - i like the graph - good point about being able to customise the vape. 
Id love to know what the graph looks like on my non temp controlled longer restricted lung hits.


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

On all my temp control attempts I get nervous because I don't know what my battery is doing. The second I turn the temp up to something I want to vape, it seems like it over-stresses my battery. It's all a mystery to me. And as @Silver says, I'm now at a stage where I know how to wick and coil my tanks so that I don't get burned out, so I stick to wattage.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/9/16)

I don't get along with any wire but Kanthal, and any coil but compact ones. So dont use temp at all.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Neal (29/9/16)

My forays into tc have not been a success, which could be down to me not knowing what the hell I am doing, so kanthal and power mode is still my choice, single coil tanks and moderate builds work for me. All subjective of course, others will have their own preferences, which I think is the big advancement in vaping since a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spikester (29/9/16)

I generally don't burn wicks a lot but I am an avid fan of dripping and its just nice to know that you can vape till the wicks are pretty much bone dry without getting a burnt hit. I am the type that can't stand the taste of burnt cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Id love to know what the graph looks like on my non temp controlled longer restricted lung hits.



I'm sure it would be a nice S curve, as the coil fires it will heat up rapidly and pretty linearly but then start tapering toward the end.

I would also think it would stress the battery less. IF you are running at 75w you run constant 75w, in TC you run at 75w until you reach your temperature, then you will either drop wattage or pulse depending on the chip giving the battery a breather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Neal said:


> My forays into tc have not been a success, which could be down to me not knowing what the hell I am doing, so kanthal and power mode is still my choice, single coil tanks and moderate builds work for me. All subjective of course, others will have their own preferences, which I think is the big advancement in vaping since a couple of years ago.



I'm with you @Neal... I haven't had much sucess either... but that's because I'm not a tinkerer or manual reader... play with some Nichrome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spikester (29/9/16)

Excuse the dirty coils but just to illustrate, even with the coils as dry as they are in the pic I can still take another hit and not be worried about a burnt taste.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robert Howes (29/9/16)

Didn't have an accurate vote option for me. which should of been. Know plenty about Temp control but choose not to use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Soutie said:


> I'm sure it would be a nice S curve, as the coil fires it will heat up rapidly and pretty linearly but then start tapering toward the end.
> 
> I would also think it would stress the battery less. IF you are running at 75w you run constant 75w, in TC you run at 75w until you reach your temperature, then you will either drop wattage or pulse depending on the chip giving the battery a breather.



Thanks @Soutie

In my case, lets take a setup I use very often. Its the Lemo1 with a simple 1.2 ohm Kanthal 28g coil - 7 wraps - 2mm ID. I vape it with my "Strawberry Ice" strongish menthol blend at about 12.5 Watts.
I drag for about 5 seconds. The first 2 or 3 seconds its heating up. Then I get a lovely menthol singe for the last 2 seconds.

I have found this is perfect for me. I think I could go higher in power for a hotter more instant vape but on that device I like the longer draw. I can actually vape it for longer and the coil doesnt seem to be overheating at all. Maybe its the build up of menthol in my throat that gives me that singe toward the end and not the temperature or intensity of the vaping.

I suppose the battery life argument is more applicable at much higher powers though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Didn't have an accurate vote option for me. which should of been. Know plenty about Temp control but choose not to use it.



Id say the second option @Robert Howes 
The difference between the first and second option is that they separate those who know and have tried temp control from those who havent tried it or dont know about it


----------



## HPBotha (29/9/16)

look.... temp controll..... for the dripper - only. not that i use temp controll, 'cause i was made of sterner stuff. A good dry hit in the morning - man that just makes the chest hair iron themselves out lekker. 

to be honest, i am a kanthal runner. still dont understand why people harp HAVE to have temp control. if you build a coil like a normal person and run it on 4.2V maxs then you should have no surprises... but running temp in a tank...WHY!??!? you can mos see the juice level

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Still early days but the poll is initially tilting to normal power mode.

So far it seems the potential benefits of temp control are as follows:

Being able to control the temperature of your vape and have it there constantly (versus normal power mode which if high enough, the temp just rises so you have to build the right coil) - as an aside, i still think you need to build the right coil on temp control to get an optimal vape - another discussion altogether
Less dry hits
Economise on battery life - when the power is backed off
Economise on juice consumption
Improve wick life
Improve coil life ? - not sure about this but throwing it in because it sounds like it should apply
Being able to customise your vape more if you are that way inclined with one of the more advanced temp control chipsets.
There is also the issue of not overcooking the juice where more toxins are released. Isnt that one of the main reasons temp control was introduced?

Its quite interesting because on paper, temp control seems to be something amazing and brilliant - and something that should be mandatory for newer vapers so they dont overcook things or get dry hits.

Yet my feeling is that it hasnt been as widely adopted as anticipated. Or am I wrong? Maybe its just seen to be too complex and the early Ni200 days gave it a bad reputation of troublesome coil building?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Id say the second option @Robert Howes
> The difference between the first and second option is that they separate those who know and have tried temp control from those who havent tried it or dont know about it


I dont mainly use power mode that is all I use. Tried extensively with the temp control but everything was a mission, even had a few coils blow up in my face (coils that are rated up to 45W dont like 180W being pumped through them to get them up to temperature as quick as possible). Now when I consider a new mod I dont even consider the temp control features as a selling point.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

What you could do in temperature control mode is set it the power up and the temperature at the point you like the vape. your ramp up will be really quick and the nice 'menthol' almost instant but then the TC will kick in not allowing it to get hotter, you could then drag for as long as you like without the vape getting overbearingly hot.

If you turned the power up in wattage mode then although the ramp up would be quick the vape would become very hot very quickly as there is nothing to reign it back.

Its horses for courses really but i really like it, it allows for longer more comfortable hits from beginning to end. Its worth playing with if nothing else. But i think you are right, Ni200 gave it a bad name and people are slow to adopt it but there is a huge amount of R&D going into the TC side now.

one thing to keep in mind if you do play with it is your wattage will generally need to be higher on other wires, Kanthal is very quick whereas SS and Nichrome are alot slower heating up. Ni200 is terribly slow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (29/9/16)

@Silver you are right on the money --- and to be honest Temp controll is the better way to vape --- personally i do not want to build with nickle, or even S.Steel... i still think the better option is premade coils for temp controll. So that you only work with a predefined coil with factory finished resistance. something like the notch, i popped all my notch coils like a 1 week old noob, so i could not test it really. 

temp controll has great potential for juice vitality, but the way that i vape its pretty much down to me double clutching and feathering the throttle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

I didn't have a good experience with temp control. Perhaps that is more due to the limitations of Eleaf's Ni and Ti TC coils than any inherent flaws in the TC system, but I always found it an anaemic vape regardless of what temp or wattage I set. I only have two simple TC mods (60W iStick and Pico), not any of the fancier mods where you can plot your graph or set ramp-up specs. Additionally, my workhorse mod (Tesla Invader 3) doesn't even have a screen, let alone TC. A voltage potentiometer is the only user input. I'm a child of the 70s, turning a dial to a desired setting is about as technical as I get.

Other than the occasional puff on Spearmint in a cCell as a palate cleanser, I don't use stock coils any more and all my rebuilds are kanthal, Ni80 or SS. I have never burnt my cotton in any build so TC is solving a problem I've never had. The health issue is also non-applicable to me. I don't like or use super-low resistance coils so there is no call for me to build with Nickel, and I didn't much like the taste of Titanium anyway. So I have been quite happy to ignore TC, even on those mods that offer it. I might enjoy TC on a super-fancy mod that allows me to set it on all my wires. But I work on the principle that if I don't know about it, I won't miss it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/16)

My SX Mini is permanently on TC, sporting the GEM tank with SS304 coil. Using the stainless steel tank, so cannot see the juice level @HPBotha. The GEM is a flavour tank with single coil option only and a very small chamber. Wicking just cannot keep up with the continuous heat increase of non-TC vaping even at lowish power (15 to 30w). TC solves this problem, giving me a great vape with the wick never running out of juice.

My Reos refuse to do TC, but the bf drippers on them are built to my preference per juice category and a dry hit on a ceramic wick is an ultra mild affair. Vaping at around 16 - 22w (0.8 ohm) for juices other than tobacco, tobacco at 30 - 40w (0.4 ohm).

I agree, @Silver, the biggest health concern for vaping is the effects of high heat (including, but not limited to, dry hits), which gave rise to TC. Unfortunately, high power enthusiast vapers do not get the same satisfaction with the limiting effect of TC. This, imho, is the single biggest reason why TC is not used by many enthusiast vapers. For us low power vapers, which I suspect is a large majority, this is mostly of academic interest - although it did solve a problem for me using the GEM tank.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Thanks @Andre - much appreciated
Now I want a Gem tank without windows !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/9/16)

I started using TC at the beginning of the year, mainly to save battery power and reduce juice consumption. It does take a bit of tweaking, but so did using VW mode, building my first coils and creating my first DIY juices - so nothing new there  Once I started working with the TCR settings for SS316L I really got the results that I was looking for. 

What I most appreciate about TC is that I can really customize my experience at any moment without having to change my build. If I want a harder hit I simply increase the temp and watts, things get a little too hot for me and I lower them - it's pretty straightforward in that way. And as most mods now offer a pre-heat function too I have a lot of fun playing around with the different options.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti (29/9/16)

Hi guys, might veer off topic slightly.
Got myself an Rx 200 and wanted to try out temp mode. Running 24ga ss, 7 wraps coming in at .24ohms. Got the rx set at 210c and 60w and keep hitting temp protection thus not really enjoying the vape. Any assistance?


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi guys, might veer off topic slightly.
> Got myself an Rx 200 and wanted to try out temp mode. Running 24ga ss, 7 wraps coming in at .24ohms. Got the rx set at 210c and 60w and keep hitting temp protection thus not really enjoying the vape. Any assistance?



@Nico_gti are you running a spaced or compressed coil build? Something we discussed in a thread a few days ago that compressed coils lead to 'Sympathetic' heating of each other and throw the entire TC system out. Perhaps that is your issue?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nico_gti (29/9/16)

Soutie said:


> @Nico_gti are you running a spaced or compressed coil build? Something we discussed in a thread a few days ago that compressed coils lead to 'Sympathetic' heating of each other and throw the entire TC system out. Perhaps that is your issue?



This may be the problem as they aren't spaced. Will have a search for that thread and have a read. Thanks @Soutie


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> This may be the problem as they aren't spaced. Will have a search for that thread and have a read. Thanks @Soutie



Just to make your life easier

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/compressed-vs-spaced.t29020/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel (29/9/16)

I've been an advocate of TC for quite a long time, but I don't vape TC exclusively. There are one or two of my setups which only do normal power mode. However, in the TC realm, I have wide ranging tastes. I build Ni coils quite regularly, because I absolutely love the clean and swift vape Ni gives. I also love using twisted Ti for cloud builds. Finally, SS I love for the no-fuss of it (especially with the newer firmware upgrades and mods giving much more accurate SS TC), and the ability to build crazier Claptons and whatnot while still operating in TC.

As to the growing pro's and cons list:


I have never really noticed a decrease in battery life when using TC. I know that, in theory, you operate at a lower wattage in TC mode. However, I've also noticed that my ramp-up wattages tends to be higher in TC. So, for me at least, I find that I mostly operate on the same average watt output when using TC than the constant wattage used in power mode.
The same goes for juice consumption. If anything, I think my juice consumption is higher in TC. I don't really understand some of the arguments made for TC's supposed lower juice consumption. Generally speaking, in power mode, the temperature of the wire increases linearly until it reaches an equilibrium built from the heated wire and cooling air/vaporisation. In most TC setups, the temperature reaches the limit (usually around the same equilibrium in order to give a satisfying vape) much quicker - which would mean it generally vaporises more juice, right?
One or two points missing:

TC is great for juice tasting. Whether you are a commercial mixologist, a DIYer, or just somebody who likes tasting and reviewing juices, TC is a great way to figure out a) the various profiles present in a juice, and b) the optimum temperature (whether limited by TC or produced in Power mode) for all the notes of a juice to work in harmony. By limiting temperature deferentially, you can get a qualitative profile of which flavour notes peak at specific temperatures. This is very useful not only to identify present notes in a juice, but also for juices which are currently being figured out - a desired flavour note maybe only comes out at a specific temperature, but is masked by another note at a different temp. TC juice tasting allow those of us with less finely tuned senses to identify which notes to strengthen and which notes to weaken.
TC allows for different styles of vaping. Whereas the general Power mode vaping effectively gives a buildup of coil temperature until it reaches the equilibrium temperature (or goes beyond it and starts burning), TC allows for various other styles, such as "Quick ramp-up and then sustain", or "high-power without fear of dry-hitting". At the moment, I have an interesting setup in my Theorem, where I have a large pre-heat (giving an instant bang of flavour), but then drop to low wattages and then ramp up to the limited temperature. It gives surprisingly interesting vape, especially with flavoured coffee juices (such as hazelnut lattes), where I've found that the coffee can easily mask other flavours which need higher temperatures to complete. For more of my own speculations, see this link (Section 6. Everything else is highly outdated though!).
TC is great for research. I know this is not an active area, or even anything of importance to the average vaper, but aen tty manufacturers and tinkerers alike can gain so much information regarding the performance (cloud/flavour/spitback/etc.) by investigating temperature profiles through software such as EScribe. I myself embarked on this a couple of months ago, and unfortunately got way to busy at work to finish it. However, there are still so many questions which I want definite answers for, questions such as "What makes a flavour atty?" or "what is the result of smaller ID builds in specific chambers?". While we can speculate many reasons (such as smaller chambers = better flavour because of X), computer-aided TC gives at least some way to measure and monitor what is going on in your atty.
Finally, I do agree that TC is finicky as hell. It is not yet consistent (250 deg C in one atty/build is the same as 220 dec C in another), it is too reliant on the environment (resistance locking, cold-resistance and RT properties of mods are not yet fully optimised solutions) and the need to set everything just right (TCR, ramp wattages, etc.) gets very annoying at times. If you have a Kanthal setup which works absolutely for you, then TC is probably not going to add anything on top of that. But that said, when TC is done right, it just works beautifully.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Spikester (29/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi guys, might veer off topic slightly.
> Got myself an Rx 200 and wanted to try out temp mode. Running 24ga ss, 7 wraps coming in at .24ohms. Got the rx set at 210c and 60w and keep hitting temp protection thus not really enjoying the vape. Any assistance?



Which SS wire are you using? SS304, 316 or 316l?


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi guys, might veer off topic slightly.
> Got myself an Rx 200 and wanted to try out temp mode. Running 24ga ss, 7 wraps coming in at .24ohms. Got the rx set at 210c and 60w and keep hitting temp protection thus not really enjoying the vape. Any assistance?


I think your temp is too low and its reaching the cutoff point rapidly.
Drop the watts/joules to 55 and bump the temp up to 220, then play from there.
If its still an anemic vape then check your TCR, should be .00088 for 316L, and finally, make sure to set the initial coil resistance at room temp.


----------



## Ezekiel (29/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi guys, might veer off topic slightly.
> Got myself an Rx 200 and wanted to try out temp mode. Running 24ga ss, 7 wraps coming in at .24ohms. Got the rx set at 210c and 60w and keep hitting temp protection thus not really enjoying the vape. Any assistance?



Maybe start a new thread? Or move it to another thread? I've never had a problem with compressed coils and TC. But a number of other things can be wrong. A big culprit more often than not is non-identical dual coils, or non-identical wicking. Is the base resistance measured at RT? Have you tried pushing the temperature up?


----------



## Ezekiel (29/9/16)

Btw, good poll @Silver! I did not expect option 4 to be the lowest!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (29/9/16)

Tried Temp control on my Pico Mega. Didn't work. Used temp control on my Reuleaux 2/3 worked great, until I did the firmware upgrade. Now it refuses to work.

Messed around with TC on my Eleaf I sticks 60W with Nickel factory coils. Wasn't impressed. 

In conclusion, I am not into TC. I prefer Wattage mode. I like to keep it simple.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (29/9/16)

Have no experience at all using TC. But after coming to this forum I boned up some on it when I started buying all the TC mods. I decided not to bother with it at all. I'm in KISS mode these days with vaping after getting burned out with trying/doing the hype's for almost anything during my early years of vaping. So I only run my TC mods in power mode and have no desire to ever use TC despite any hyped so called benefits. The benefits I get in power mod on these toys is good enough for me. I'm Old Skol, stubborn and set in my ways. But this works just fine for me with the TC mods whether right or wrong in others opinions. In the end I'm the only one I need to please.

The TC mods were bought in support of this forum because that is what most of the active folks here run. They will never replace the Reos. 

None of the options were an exact fit @Silver, so I didn't vote in your poll.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Have no experience at all using TC. But after coming to this forum I boned up some on it when I started buying all the TC mods. I decided not to bother with it at all. I'm in KISS mode these days with vaping after getting burned out with trying/doing the hype's for almost anything during my early years of vaping. So I only run my TC mods in power mode and have no desire to ever use TC despite any hyped so called benefits. The benefits I get in power mod on these toys is good enough for me. I'm Old Skol, stubborn and set in my ways. But this works just fine for me with the TC mods whether right or wrong in others opinions. In the end I'm the only one I need to please.
> 
> The TC mods were bought in support of this forum because that is what most of the active folks here run. They will never replace the Reos.
> 
> None of the options were an exact fit @Silver, so I didn't vote in your poll.



Thanks @Spydro - as long as you are happy with your vape - then that is all that counts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Afroman (29/9/16)

I have used TC for a while trying to figure it out. Not really for my style of vaping but i loved the fast ramp up, and then my mod had an update that added pre-heat function and have never been back to TC. With the pre heat i can do nice build and and run it in power mode without the slow ramp up, so for me the pre heat function killed temp control!
Just my 2c! 
Interesting topic still !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (11/10/16)

I just bought another Mod, The EVic VTC Duel - 75 - 150W. Went through the menu, acquainted myself with it, read the instructions. Quite a nice Mod, value for money. Just to highlight my take on Temperature Control, I vaped on in it all day, and I am not in the slightest interested in even trying out the TC modes. Even though I have many Attys ready to try on.

I suppose we are all different. Perhaps I just enjoy a nice full hit if Vape somewhere in between 40 to 55 Watts without any fuss. Don't get me wrong, I like the technical side of Mods, with all the bells and whistles, but I have resolved that TC is not for me.

Now I have my eye on the VGod Mech pro. I just love the design, the simplicity and robustness of this mechanical mod. It looks bullet proof, almost like it is built to last a life time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/10/16)

Silver said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to gauge *how many of you are using temp control regularly in your vaping. *
> 
> I see it has come a long way from those early days when Ni200 coils were finicky and difficult to work with. Nowadays temp control is possible on many coil materials - even Kanthal - with the Hohm Slice I see!
> 
> ...


Using it a lot more with my Hohm Slice,i do still enjoy conventional t.c. on occasion and juice consumption is not an issue since I make my own.


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/16)

Never use TC anymore. Tried it for a while with SS coils, worked ok-ish, if a bit finicky, but just naturally drifted back to wattage mode. It's a bit like driving an automatic. No feeling the machine under your control. Just didn't find it worth the effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdifr62 (18/4/17)

Temp control definately saves my juice consumption and helps with coil life. It also has the protection factor, but my mod already has that built it so its not a factor. I can also take much longer hits. But in power control I can get a much better flavor, and much denser clouds with shorter hits. The flavor is not really brought out in temp control, even at max temp (600F). I go between the two, but if money were no factor, I would definately prefer cranking up the watts and enjoing the increased taste, and bigger clouds. Using SS .25 Ohm DCs @ 48 Watts, and its optimal. In TC using the same coil I run it at 600F MAX and it is just short of getting the optimal taste. I also havent had much time with TC as I recently purchased a SMOK Micro TC 80. Maybe it needs to be calibrated? Also havent tried different VGG ratios with it, and have been using Max VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/4/17)

tdifr62 said:


> Temp control definately saves my juice consumption and helps with coil life. It also has the protection factor, but my mod already has that built it so its not a factor. I can also take much longer hits. But in power control I can get a much better flavor, and much denser clouds with shorter hits. The flavor is not really brought out in temp control, even at max temp (600F). I go between the two, but if money were no factor, I would definately prefer cranking up the watts and enjoing the increased taste, and bigger clouds. Using SS .25 Ohm DCs @ 48 Watts, and its optimal. In TC using the same coil I run it at 600F MAX and it is just short of getting the optimal taste. I also havent had much time with TC as I recently purchased a SMOK Micro TC 80. Maybe it needs to be calibrated? Also havent tried different VGG ratios with it, and have been using Max VG.


The flavour is also dependant on how easily juice flows through your wick. Temp control prevents any killing of your wicks, and can also survive longer than normal kanthal mods.

You will be using Titanium, Naaichrome, or Stainless Steel {my fav} - normal stainless is great for flavour. My max wattage in TC will be between 26,7 and 36,9 watts - Temperatures will be around 190-250 degrees celsius. - 

You should notice different tastes or flavours as you adjust the temperature. All tanks are now TC compatible since I've been enjoying this predominantly.

However, the performance of TC: depends on your building skills - Spacing can be important, depending on your reps per coils etc. as well - Low Ohm builds are very easy, but Im wanting to try high-er ohm builds these days. Trying for 0,5 -because i can use less amperage on the batteries; when the mod is drawing less amps due to higher resistance, instead of leaking a battery, on say 0,19 ohms. 

TC = The best = ∞ & every ever ∞ 

Nothing can beat it, and it's also nice to compare the wattage taste/clouds etc compared to TC; 

It is always a work in progress to get the right vape for your time in need though - TC = your settings should always be in Flux, due to wanting to try something different with the same juice/taste-melody;

Juice consumption has been dramatic - 100ml's can last me longer than a month  >3ml per day


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/4/17)

Waine said:


> Tried Temp control on my Pico Mega. Didn't work. Used temp control on my Reuleaux 2/3 worked great, until I did the firmware upgrade. Now it refuses to work.
> 
> Messed around with TC on my Eleaf I sticks 60W with Nickel factory coils. Wasn't impressed.
> 
> ...


What happened with the firmware upgrade? have you tried setting the values for TCR- to make it vape as you want it? 

TC = ultimate control to what you want, without burning or overconsuming


----------



## Waine (18/4/17)

I never use temp control...seriously....and I still love these new shiny VW mods...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Waine said:


> I never use temp control...seriously....and I still love these new shiny VW mods...



I feel you @Waine! I love new and shiny things and despite getting a mod that is supposed to be the Bee's Knees for Temp Control (Knight with SX550J) I use it for a simple 28W in power mode. Some would say that is like feeding strawberries to pigs... Oink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (18/4/17)

I have consciously been trying to keep my temp below the 215°C to minimize the exposure of biproducts caused by higher temps. I tend to vape too hot in general so via TC I have kinda learned to curb my heat needs. I don't constantly use TC as for instance a spaced SS316L coil spits like a lisping Deamon in a Hadaly. But at least I have a feel for how hot 215°C feels now. I do slowly want to start gearing myself better for creating SS316L Claptons and Aliens for the Hadaly and Avo etc.
There is actually very few exotic TC coils available at this stage but I'm sure it will change in due time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (18/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> I have consciously been trying to keep my temp below the 215°C to minimize the exposure of biproducts caused by higher temps. I tend to vape too hot in general so via TC I have kinda learned to curb my heat needs. I don't constantly use TC as for instance a spaced SS316L coil spits like a lisping Deamon in a Hadaly. But at least I have a feel for how hot 215°C feels now. I do slowly want to start gearing myself better for creating SS316L Claptons and Aliens for the Hadaly and Avo etc.
> There is actually very few exotic TC coils available at this stage but I'm sure it will change in due time.


Temperature control caught my interest a year or so back and haven't vaped power mode since. It's consistency of flavour, and I also vape at high temps and that's what temp control is useful for to me at least. Then again I like to mess around with settings, and so it won't be long before I go the escribe DNA route, keeps my little addiction/hobby interesting ... and the vendors financially solvent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (18/4/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Temperature control caught my interest a year or so back and haven't vaped power mode since. It's consistency of flavour, and I also vape at high temps and that's what temp control is useful for to me at least. Then again I like to mess around with settings, and so it won't be long before I go the escribe DNA route, keeps my little addiction/hobby interesting ... and the vendors financially solvent


Wait for DNA75-C. A tinkerers dream machine at this stage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @Waine! I love new and shiny things and despite getting a mod that is supposed to be the Bee's Knees for Temp Control (Knight with SX550J) I use it for a simple 28W in power mode. Some would say that is like feeding strawberries to pigs... Oink.
> View attachment 92021


@Rob Fisher ,You cease to amaze me,how long have you had the Knight?(please do a review) I understand the reference of strawberries to pigs as my Sx mini has superior T.C. but sometimes I love it and sometimes not so much but I haven't done due diligence like Darryn has,my laziness perhaps.Watts mode is set and forget,the easy life for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher ,You cease to amaze me,how long have you had the Knight?(please do a review) I understand the reference of strawberries to pigs as my Sx mini has superior T.C. but sometimes I love it and sometimes not so much but I haven't done due diligence like Darryn has,my laziness perhaps.Watts mode is set and forget,the easy life for me.



@kev mac I have had my Knight for a couple of weeks now and was lucky enough to have gotten hold of the first Stab Wood Knight on the planet... I'm not really in a position to do a review (well and in-depth one) because I don't really study the chipsets in-depth... I use a device like a normal vaper would and if I don't have any issues then I think it's a good product... the Knight is a dual 18650 so it's not that small which is always a bit of an issue for me but the SX550J chipset is very advanced and I don't think I have even played with 95% of it's capabilities... I run it in power mode at around 28 watts to drive my Skyline... the battery life is great, the colour screen is brilliant, the vape is excellent and it well made and looks great... it can also be used when I need over 100 watts of power to test a fat tank...

If you want a Rolls Royce Mod that has tons of features, looks good and you have a wad of spare cash then it's for you. Yes I will keep mine because it is a special mod but I don't use it very much because I find the Billet Box just perfect for me from all points of view.

But in short when I spend some time using it I will do a review...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (18/4/17)

Man, I need to get me a yihi to satisfy my inner tinkerer. @Rob Fisher the Knight is such a beautiful device on the outside with a Beautiful Mind on the inside too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/4/17)

My temp control needs are simple. I set it at 260 degrees to prevent dry hits as cotton burns around 270.

The battery saving is irrelevant now as I mostly use my Therion and it's parallel battery configuration ensures I vape all day. 

I've never been able to notice any flavour difference at different temperatures so I can't comment on that area. 

That being said, I vape equally on my Reo and petri lite and enjoy them all


----------



## kev mac (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @kev mac I have had my Knight for a couple of weeks now and was lucky enough to have gotten hold of the first Stab Wood Knight on the planet... I'm not really in a position to do a review (well and in-depth one) because I don't really study the chipsets in-depth... I use a device like a normal vaper would and if I don't have any issues then I think it's a good product... the Knight is a dual 18650 so it's not that small which is always a bit of an issue for me but the SX550J chipset is very advanced and I don't think I have even played with 95% of it's capabilities... I run it in power mode at around 28 watts to drive my Skyline... the battery life is great, the colour screen is brilliant, the vape is excellent and it well made and looks great... it can also be used when I need over 100 watts of power to test a fat tank...
> 
> If you want a Rolls Royce Mod that has tons of features, looks good and you have a wad of spare cash then it's for you. Yes I will keep mine because it is a special mod but I don't use it very much because I find the Billet Box just perfect for me from all points of view.
> 
> But in short when I spend some time using it I will do a review...


Thanks Rob,the Vicious Ant stuff amazes me,it's always cutting edge very hard to get not to mention expensive. I have heard about waiting lists and people buying them only to auction them off.I am a glutton for punishment in that I want mods with all the bells and whistles but using only 5% of the capabilities like you.Luck with the Knight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @Waine! I love new and shiny things and despite getting a mod that is supposed to be the Bee's Knees for Temp Control (Knight with SX550J) I use it for a simple 28W in power mode. Some would say that is like feeding strawberries to pigs... Oink.
> View attachment 92021


Lust; I need to visit some Vapour Mountain folks again  love that beautiful Brackenfell hill; Found someone new there the other day, and the way this Digiflavour Fuji is going, im either going to need some new cotton, to wick for longer, or much more self-made juice to live on this  

Shiny new VolksWagen mods are also great, I despise mechathas since a 30W eleaf  ♥ my days of meching about are risky and not supported in the vaping world of me; 

Mods that read/detect/ and prevent any ex/implosions are worthwhile investing in, TC; is a nice added bonus, but I do believe everyone should try it. If you like one setting and not adjusting much; by all means, do the Variable wattage - TC is just a layer on top of that, as to what temp it may finally ramp up to; your air intake impacts how quickly the coils cools down; so it's definitely also dependant on the size of your pull/ and the length of time that you do pull for; 

Experimentation of every factor is what makes TC awesome!  X∞X


----------



## Waine (20/4/17)

The closest I come to using temp control is by pulsing my mod while having a draw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

